# Ultimate Compound



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Still a lot to learn, so where does Ultimate Compound sit compared to Meg's 105 and 205 please.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

From left to right, the most aggressive to the least aggressive SMAT products


From the most to the least aggressive...
M105 Ultra-Cut Compound/M95 Speed Cut Compound = The same in abrading power
Ultimate Compound
ScratchX 2.0
M86 Solo Cut & Polish Cream
D151 Paint Reconditioning Cream
SwirlX
M205 Ultra Finishing Polish

By Mike Phillps
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...s-order-smat-products-might-surprise-you.html


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Meg's UC my fav compound super easy to apply and remove , less dust than m105 , you can use by finishing pad too .


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From left to right, the most aggressive to the least aggressive SMAT products
> 
> 
> From the most to the least aggressive...
> ...


not my thread.

But thanks for that! where does 205 stand in this?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Also where does the Megs Ultimate polish sit?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

205 is the last in the right mate
and Ultimate Polish even "righter" than the 205


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Mini devil said:


> not my thread.
> 
> But thanks for that! where does 205 stand in this?


205 is on the right of that photo

See this for a larger scale of products and comparison to other brands

http://www.auto-geek.net/charts/wax-cut-chart-master.htm


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Most helpful


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Maxi and others that diagram is really helpful


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

greymda said:


> 205 is the last in the right mate
> and Ultimate Polish even "righter" than the 205


opps lol I should really pay attention where would 105 be?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Mini devil said:


> opps lol I should really pay attention where would 105 be?


To the left of UC.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Mini devil said:


> opps lol I should really pay attention where would 105 be?


You really need to pay attention, it's also in the photo :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So would I use a cutting pad and UC then finish off with 205 on a finishing pad??


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

camerashy said:


> So would I use a cutting pad and UC then finish off with 205 on a finishing pad??


Yeah basically mate

Ideally you want to work up from your lowest cutting combination of polish and pads towards your highest, until you get the required result. then work back down to refine if need be

So I would probably try 205 on a heavy cut pad on a panel and see how it comes out, go up to UC on a lower pad if needed, then UC on a heavy pad if needed. Then finish with 205 on a finishing pad if needed

It's a bit of experimenting to find what's needed, depends on your paint.you might only need to use UC and it will be done and not need anything afterwards


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


> Also where does the Megs Ultimate polish sit?


Ultimate polish is a glaze. It's fairly oily product and if used right you can get fantastic results as below.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> So would I use a cutting pad and UC then finish off with 205 on a finishing pad??


Star with finishing pad or polishing pad first :thumb:
Maybe you need 2 pads or more (to avoid dust)because it comes saturated quickly

Very good video to explain


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting videos...thank you


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From left to right, the most aggressive to the least aggressive SMAT products
> 
> 
> From the most to the least aggressive...
> ...


Nice one Maxi :thumb:


----------

